# Gran Turismo Creator Victorious in Real Life At Nurburgring 24 Hour Race [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Gran Turismo's creator, Kazunori Yamauchi, has taken his GT500 "Stealth" GT-inspired Nissan GT-R to a class victory at the 24 Hours of Nurburgring. Complete with his team comprised of Tobias Shulze, Michael Schulze and Yasuyoshi Yamamoto, the GT-R battled through a dramatic race full of mechanical issues to claim 36th overall, but first-in-class.

This is a great follow-up to Yamauchi's class victory last year in a Lexus IS-F in the four-hour Nurburgring VLN race, but this year he didn't have to settle for fourth place in his class. Despite having to spend time in the pits addressing their mechanical issues, the time was able to officially complete 134 laps in 24 hours, 2 minutes and 26.9 seconds with a fastest lap time of 9:17.707.

Now if only his team of developers could work that quickly on Gran Turismo 6. Check out a video of the GT-R in early Sunday morning action after the break.

More: *Gran Turismo Creator Victorious in Real Life At Nurburgring 24 Hour Race [Video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

